# Tuesday Night Bass Tournaments out of Rayland



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We are currently working on putting together a Tuesday night tournament out of Rayland Marina starting soon. The tournament would start at 5pm to Dark. If you are interested let me know and give me your input!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds good to me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I am interested, Sounds good. They need to clean up the mess down there. Everyone entering would have to pay $5 to launch. I think you would draw quite a few guys.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

greendragon said:


> I am interested, Sounds good. They need to clean up the mess down there. Everyone entering would have to pay $5 to launch. I think you would draw quite a few guys.


I don't understand paying $5 to launch will draw more guys. I don't like that idea. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

The junk in the way,the shallow water in the Marina and the increase in launch fees are why we Quit having the Wed nighters there.
It seems to be cleaned up a little compared to a couple yrs ago.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

I have talked to the guys that run the marina and they assured me that they will reduce the fees to $4.00. If we get more boats showing up week after week then they may consider lowering it again. Either way they have to make money, and I'm sure everyone understands that. We are looking to start around the 1st of May! Already we have 4-6 boats committed. We are doing this because of fuel costs have limited everyone's ability to go to Tappan on Tuesdays! We are intending this to be more for the joy of the sport without spending a fortune doing it. I will post more details as it gets closer. We have had discussions that this will not be a alcohol fest. We are looking for serious competitors who just want to have fun on tuesday nights with no issues. If everyone cannot follow by that then we would rather you not compete. Thanks guys and if anyone is willing to help get ahold of me on here. If all goes well than we will start holding some on saturday mornings also.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

Another thing is some of us buy a yearly launching pass. $70.00 for the whole year is not bad considering what you will spend in fuel going to wheeling island or Steubenville.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm gonna go broke this year..... lol!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wilts42 (Sep 24, 2012)

im 80% sure that you could add me and a partner to that boat list. We fished Wheeling on Weds. last year but haven't heard anything about this year....


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

the $5.00 FEE is for the marina. thay charge anyone who puts in there. but i think thay have a year pass also.


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We have reached an agreement that the will only charge us $4.00 per vehicle. Yes they have a year pass for $70.00. We are looking at the first tues of may. River is a mess right now so it gives it time to clear up a bit. We are going to post details it gets closer.


----------



## wilts42 (Sep 24, 2012)

wow what a great deal only $4.00 or $70.00 a year to launch my boat from a marina that my tax dollars was used to build.......were do i sign up ???? lol


----------

